# New owner needs tips



## Pv300zx (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guys, so i just bought a 1987 300zx two seater, and i was just looking for some tips anything will help. I do have to get rid of the foam in the trunk, so if anyone has suggestions where i can get some new stuff or what i could use instead that would help. thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should post in the Z31 section if you have an 87 model. A lot of the 300ZX parts are still available through Nissan. Parts diagrams can be helpful at sites like NissanPartsZone.com, but you have to do a little detective work for the part numbers. They usually start the numbers with a ** but those numbers are usually the same as the part code shown in the diagram.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

300zx Parts For You webpage

I haven't personally shopped there, but it gets linked to rather often on Z31Performance.

Xenonz31.com has service manuals in PDF format.


----------

